# Xbox NAT was Open... now Strict?!



## babylon303 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm using a Thomson ST585 router - software release 6.2.29.2... this is the router that comes with Tiscali Homechoice in the UK and has worked fine for me over XboxLive for a good 3 months, with NAT setting set to Open.

I've come to use it for Xbox Live today, and I find that the NAT settings are now set to Strict, even though no settings have been altered on the Xbox or on the Router.

The only thing I can think of that has changd on my home network is I've played online games on my Wii (mariokart).

After googling this problem, I've made sure all my network devices are set to be automatically assigned IP and DNS addresses, but like I say I haven't changes any settings for this to suddenly set my NAT to Strict. Any ideas?

Also, can anyone tell me what Link and Act mean in the Network Settings page on my 360? Link has a green dot next to it, and Act will very rarely show a yellow dot, then will disappear.

Thanks all.


----------



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Type in your browsers address bar:

http://192.168.1.1

or

http://192.168.0.1

You may have already set the username and password so type them in.
If not try:

Username: Administrator
Password: (don't type anything)

Username: admin
Password: admin

Username: admin
Password: password

There may be a setting for NAT there.
If so just change it.

*Try reading this to see if it helps:*
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/591140.html


----------



## babylon303 (Jan 5, 2005)

ok. I've done everything that the whirlpool.net URL recommends. I've been to portforward.com yet still the NAT settings have changed to Strict.

I've got DHCP assigning the IP to the 360. The option to 'always use the same IP address' is set to No. - even though it always assigns the same one anyway.

Anything else I should try?

Thanks again.


----------



## babylon303 (Jan 5, 2005)

Very weird. I saved the config. file for the router. Did a factory reset, then uploaded the .ini file again.


Poof... NAT now set to Open.

very strange, but very  and very


----------



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm having trouble with my orange router
I might try the same.


----------



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Man you rule!
Open nat settings
Woohoo


----------

